

YC Winter 2008 Hopeful Looking for 3rd Co-Founder / Lead Developer - Mistone
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/433062324.html

======
bootload
_"... You will be provided with a complete set of product specs at the outset
as well as a rough initial design, which you can choose to use or discard
..."_

A complete set of specs? Hard one to fill if you have no say in the design or
idea. Is the idea going to change?

------
Mistone
the product specs are for the 1.0 version (minimum feature set) the product
has a huge amount of growth in version 1.5, so a co-founder can still add a
ton of value. Also, we are flexible, if you come with great ideas and
suggestions we will go with whats best.

~~~
chaostheory
are both existing cofounders non-technical? (looks like one of you has good
css + javascript knowledge or just css?)

rephoria looks like a decent idea and the design was done really well - I like
the name too

the only question I have in my head is: how are you going to beat Yelp or even
Insider Pages? I could be wrong but it seems like you guys are going head to
head with them. Either that or u remind me of an old company called planet
feedback

~~~
bootload
_"I could be wrong but it seems like you guys are going head to head with
them"_

Scared of competition?

Lots of good ideas have competitors but the ones you should be worried about
are the ones you don't know about. I'd rather be just competing with myself
making it better than anything I could think up myself than just competitors.

~~~
chaostheory
"Scared of competition?"

more like curiousity - Yelp is that good (to me at least)

It's like saying you're building a better search engine than google

